# My table setup...any advice before I do bigger shows?



## jadelilly (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi! Here's a pic of my table setup that I did this weekend at a small show. I have some bigger events coming up and wanted to see if any of you had any suggestions on how to make this better before then. Couple things that I'm working on for it...a tablecloth with my company name and logo on it, and a raffle jar to help me collect info to follow up and add to mailing list (with permission on the form of course)
Thank you in advance for your input!


----------



## newbie (Sep 21, 2014)

As a consumer and not a seller, my first thought was that the butter samples on the left look a bit too chaotic. I'm thinking of a cluster of people wanting to try some and having to cross their arms over and under to reach one they want to try. Also, the lids look like they might get in the way, although I can totally see what you are going for. Maybe decrease the number of them or, if you have a bit more space for the bigger show, have them spaced out so they are more accessible. Are those lip balms in the front and center? Are they samples? I also like the muted neutral color scheme, but I think for a bigger show, if you can add a nice color splash that makes sense for your set-up, it will draw eyes and therefore more customers to your table. Maybe a vase of with well done arrangement of orange and red, if you can put it someplace that won't get in the way. Just my first thoughts.


----------



## CiCi (Sep 21, 2014)

I think it looks very classy and professional. Looks like any retailer could own that table.


----------



## neeners (Sep 21, 2014)

also a consumer, not seller...  i really like how simple the display is, and the colours are great.  very pleasing to the eye.

 I agree with newbie, the samples should correspond to the product that its welling.  e.g. the lavender body butter sample should be in front of the pile of lavender body butter containers for easy access.  this is just me, but if I need to look around, I will sometimes get overwhelmed and end up not buying anything.  and also a splash of colour to draw the eye.  

 also, bigger banner.  maybe have one made for the back of the booth or front of table so people can easily see who you are.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 21, 2014)

On the whole your booth looks very nice and neat. But you really should remove the sticks from the butter /lotion samples and put sample sticks in a container with a small container for trash. Add a sign asking to please use a new sample stick for each sample. I would not use a stick that is sitting in a container not knowing how many people have used the stick. If you could spread out the samples on a nice tray, get rid of the lids it is easier for them to sample and looks neater. Try just stacking a few jars and keeping the bulk of your stock in the back in a case. If I see someone stick a finger in one of my sample containers it gets replaced with a fresh sample. Most of my samples are in deli cups so I can toss them and bring out a fresh sample. I also keep all lip balm samples behind my table and have the customer hand me a fresh stick if they want a sample of lip balm. Very surprising what people will do. I have actually seen people pick up a lip balm sample, at other booths, put it on their lips and place it back on the table. Yuck. At a busy holiday show a raffle jar can be more trouble than it is worth unless you can dedicate an area away from your main product table. People will cluster around filling out the ticket or whatever you use blocking customers from trying your products. I put a small notebook out with an email signup sheet on a small table away from my main tables during my larger holiday craft shows. One last thought, do take enough product to pay your space and make you some money. I have seen that mistake so many times over the years. I usually have a min of 6 tables sometimes 8 in my 10x10 booth with covered elevation boards. LOL, lots of real estate is good


----------



## AKjulz (Sep 22, 2014)

Beautiful packaging and I love your "simple pure honest" motto! I agree with previous comments, a splash of coral (or the aqua in the boxes you're using a lifts) maybe as a table runner and flowers. Or get some color in the banner you're working on. The black and white is very clean looking and I love it but you need that color to draw attention. I also agree the sample butters would be nicer on a tray. I use small glass jars for my tester sticks one says clean the other says used and I use skinny wooden craft sticks that are much thinner than regular Popsicle sticks, they are the perfect size for my butter testers cause "a little goes a long way" and it can be awkward when people glob on the body butter and then can't figure out what to do cause they got way too much. Haha
I like the cabinet on the right side of the table, but the product doesn't seem very accessible or visible.

You could also add color by painting the frames you're already using.


----------



## Relle (Sep 22, 2014)

I agree with everyone else's suggestions. I also saw empty space on the table - you can't sell empty space, fill it with product. Imagine if you were paying by the square foot for your space on the table - that would be wasted.


----------



## jadelilly (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you all for the input and suggestions. I'm working on implementing them. I'll post an updated pic when I can. Much appreciated!


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 24, 2014)

AKjulz said:


> Beautiful packaging and I love your "simple pure honest" motto! I agree with previous comments, a splash of coral (or the aqua in the boxes you're using a lifts) maybe as a table runner and flowers. Or get some color in the banner you're working on. The black and white is very clean looking and I love it but you need that color to draw attention. I also agree the sample butters would be nicer on a tray. I use small glass jars for my tester sticks one says clean the other says used and I use skinny wooden craft sticks that are much thinner than regular Popsicle sticks, they are the perfect size for my butter testers cause "a little goes a long way" and it can be awkward when people glob on the body butter and then can't figure out what to do cause they got way too much. Haha
> I like the cabinet on the right side of the table, but the product doesn't seem very accessible or visible.
> 
> You could also add color by painting the frames you're already using.


I like using these small birchwood sticks 
*http://tinyurl.com/lthuu7k*


----------



## jadelilly (Sep 24, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> I like using these small birchwood sticks
> *http://tinyurl.com/lthuu7k*


Those are the ones I have! That's a great price though! I'll buy from there next time


----------



## miss_minnesota (Sep 24, 2014)

That's a neat idea! Does any one know where I can purchase something to put a sample of my scubs in ? I do have show coming up at the end of the month.  It will be my first set up. I was also thinking about bringing a bowl and a spray bottle with water so that people can sample the scrub and the can use the spray bottle and paper towel to was the product off their hand.


----------



## AKjulz (Sep 24, 2014)

I used to demo my scrubs with a pitcher and bowl (old fashioned type).  I brought hot water in a large orange drink dispenser with the push button spout at the bottom (usually used to keep drinks cold).  I kept this under the table and filled the pitcher as needed.  We did full service...have the customer pick their fragrance then we would spoon it onto their hands for them and as they scrubbed we would tell them about the product then pour water from the pitcher (over their hands into the basin) to rinse it off. Cute basket with the folded type paper towels.  Worked like a charm and people loved that the water was warm too.  This method can be difficult if you are the only one working, I usually had one of my daughters there to help.  If you can get people to try it they almost always buy (assuming you have a good product)


----------



## jadelilly (Oct 8, 2014)

Just thought I would update with a newer picture...Thank you for all the input. I used a lot of that in the changes I made.


----------



## godschild (Oct 8, 2014)

Carolyn, how big are your tables?  I'm trying to picture how you have all those tables laid out in your 10x10 space.  Do you have a pic of that?  I'm dying to see your setup now.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 8, 2014)

godschild said:


> Carolyn, how big are your tables? I'm trying to picture how you have all those tables laid out in your 10x10 space. Do you have a pic of that? I'm dying to see your setup now.


I sent you a pm. One thing I have done in the past is take my two front tables and leave a walkway so I can set up to stacked tables in the back and 1 on the side. Trouble with that is here a lot of Asian folks will not enter your booth, so I try to keep all tables in the front. I only leave the opening and put tables in the back when I get stuck with a space where I cannot fudge and have to be completely in my booth. You can actually get 6-8 tables in a 10x10 booth with elevated tables


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 8, 2014)

miss_minnesota said:


> That's a neat idea! Does any one know where I can purchase something to put a sample of my scubs in ? I do have show coming up at the end of the month. It will be my first set up. I was also thinking about bringing a bowl and a spray bottle with water so that people can sample the scrub and the can use the spray bottle and paper towel to was the product off their hand.


A packet of wet wipes are much easier to use and work fine for wiping off scrubs


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 8, 2014)

jadelilly said:


> Just thought I would update with a newer picture...Thank you for all the input. I used a lot of that in the changes I made.


Looks much nicer and the sample jars look neat and tidy


----------



## Soapering (Oct 8, 2014)

The packaging looks great. I think it looks a little cluttered but certainly not the worst I've seen. I no longer keep that much product on my tables, given how often they have been swiped from right under my nose. I have a lot of different products and, to prevent the aforementioned clutter and thievery, I keep a single sample of each product on the table evenly spaced from the others. I keep the rest of the product in bins beneath the table so when I make a sale I just reach down, pull one out and bag it.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 8, 2014)

I have never had anything swiped and I do multiple markets per week. When there is not enough product on a table customers tend to just walk on by. Her table is a long way from cluttered. You would hate my booth :razz:


----------



## Susie (Oct 8, 2014)

I would walk right past tables with one item of each laid out.  I don't sell anything, so I am just a shopper, but I like to see LOTS of product on tables.  Makes me feel like I am not choosing from the last remaining bits.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 8, 2014)

You would hate my booth as well.  I keep a lot of product out and have never had anything swiped in 4 years of selling.  I too have walked by a table that looked bare and picked over.


----------



## Soapering (Oct 13, 2014)

I suppose people are drawn to different things. When I walk by a cluttered table and nothing immediately catches my eye, I keep walking. Good to know that no one else's products get swiped.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Oct 25, 2014)

There was a booth I saw selling beeswax type stuff. To me, it looked like three candles and a sign up sheet to be spammed with emails. No thanks. The first thing I thought was, "That's it? Only three candles? There's nothing interesting here to look at!" Kept walking.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 25, 2014)

Soapering said:


> I suppose people are drawn to different things. When I walk by a cluttered table and nothing immediately catches my eye, I keep walking. Good to know that no one else's products get swiped.


I love Jadelilly's new setup. It is clean looking organized and easy to see what the products are available. Having a lot of product out does not have to mean clutter. If it is organized properly and grouped properly it is easy to see what is on the table. To much decoration can add to the cluttered look. I let my signs and labels be my main decor. During the holidays I scatter a few Christmas decorations throughout my tables. I may use a reindeer for a backdrop to help hold up some bottles that will not stand up properly. Since I do so much packing and unpacking I prefer to shrink wrap all bottles to keep them and they will not always stand up well.


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 26, 2014)

Wow, I love to see pics of the evolution of a craft fair table. I love the new set up. You manage to have a lot of product on the table, without it looking cluttered. It looks very clean and organized. I'd definitely be drawn over to take a look. One suggestion....might it be possible to paint the display box on the right, the same color green as the one on the left? I just think it might look more cohesive, and then again, I just love the color green. Also, you mentioned the possibility of getting your name and logo put on your table covering. I'm thinking you might be better off with a banner. I've never checked, but I'm imagining what you're talking about is not inexpensive. So what happens if your table covering gets torn, or stained, or you just want to change the color? I use a 6 foot banner that I tape with clear packing tape, just three pieces, to the front of my table. This way, if anything happens to my table cover, or I just decide to change it, I still have the banner to use. All in all, I think you have a nice set up, there. Good job!


----------

